# how much to wire a 1500sq/ft new home



## wadeco

I would charge 3.80 a sq/ft


----------



## Dennis Alwon

No one can answer this for you especially based on the info you gave.


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Does your price include fixtures? What kind of heat, etc


----------



## MTW

Some guys that wire new homes all day long here will do it for $7000 and it will have a 100 amp SE cable service and be bare minimum. Others will go hog wild and be double that or more. Those guys don't wire many new houses.


----------



## 99cents

I would qualify the customer first.


----------



## Mshow1323

99cents said:


> I would qualify the customer first.


Isn't Wadeco the customer?


----------



## 3DDesign

Just a couple of questions:
1. Who supplies the bath exhaust fans?
2. Who vent them?
3. Septic?
4. A/C?
5. type of heat?
6. number of recessed lights supplied?
7. Service size?
8. Bedroom ceiling lights?
9. full basement?
10. Garage?
11. electric hot water tank?
12. electric range?
13. electric dryer/
14. well?
15. CATV wiring?
16. phone wiring?
17. Dishwasher?
18. Disposal?
19. double oven?
20. Microwave?
21. spot lights?
22. paddle fans?
23. door chime?
24. who supplies light fixtures?
25. surge protection?
26. Decora or toggle?
27. fireplaces?
28. whirlpool tub?
29. bath floor heat?
30. under ground or over head utilities?
31. trenching?
32. lamp post?
33. landscape lighting?
34. surround sound?
35. sub woofer?
36. outside speakers?
37. Ethernet?
38. special outlets?
39. garage door openers?
40. prewire garage doors?
41. ceiling height?
42. smoke & CO detectors or through security?
43. under cabinet lights?
44. should I keep going?


----------



## telsa

Mshow1323 said:


> Isn't Wadeco the customer?


He doesn't take a closed thread as a hint.

= GC.


----------



## MTW

Hi Cletis.


----------



## misplaced1

MTW said:


> Hi Cletis.


I thought you said it was somebody named Hax in the other thread. Which one is it?:laughing:


----------



## readydave8

wadeco said:


> I would charge 3.80 a sq/ft


I'll do it for $500 more than the other guy. Trust me, money well spent.


----------



## readydave8

Oh you didn't say it had garage, I withdraw my bid. Please start a new thread on this subject when you're not busy.


----------



## cad99

$9.00 I will bet you get it too!


Living the dream one nightmare at a time.


----------



## wadeco

does anybody have a clue


----------



## telsa

wadeco said:


> does anybody have a clue


You might as well ask for the meaning of life. :no:

BTW, how many times are you going to loft this query ? :laughing:


----------



## misplaced1

wadeco said:


> does anybody have a clue


In your OP you said 3.80 per square foot........that's $5700.00 for the job. Next time I have a 1500 sq.ft house to wire I will take the job and hire you to do it. I stand to make a nice profit.


----------



## sbrn33

I would be around$12K for a very basic home.. Any less and you are losing money.


----------



## pjholguin

wadeco said:


> does anybody have a clue


Do you have a clue?


----------



## sbrn33

MTW said:


> Some guys that wire new homes all day long here will do it for $7000 and it will have a 100 amp SE cable service and be bare minimum. Others will go hog wild and be double that or more. Those guys don't wire many new houses.


No one on the 2014 is doing that for $7K


----------



## MTW

sbrn33 said:


> No one on the 2014 is doing that for $7K


Cool.


----------



## btharmy

wadeco said:


> I would charge 3.80 a sq/ft


I don't care.


----------



## MTW

btharmy said:


> I don't care.


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## sbrn33

So can anyone on this site do a new 1500 sqft home for $7K on the 2014?


----------



## backstay

sbrn33 said:


> So can anyone on this site do a new 1500 sqft home for $7K on the 2014?


Sure I can, but I'm not going to work for free. 

These are minimums(just off the top)cheapest crap I could find.
Inspection $150 
AFCI breakers $250
Service Digging $500
Service wire $150
Service panel $100
Grounding $50
Wire $500
Receptacles $30
Switches $15
Boxes $30
Fixtures $400
Total $2175


----------

